# Star Wars The Old Republic lohnt es sich wieder an zu fangen ?



## Mastermind83 (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute ich habe heute die Trailer mir mal von Star Wars The old Republic angeschaut was es da so neues gibt lohnt es sich mal wieder rein zu schauen ? Bin aktuell ernsthaft am überlegen wieder an zu fangen hatte bis Kraggats Palast gespielt und hörte halt von den neuen Sachen kan mir wer mal der noch spielt mal seine Eindrücke geben ?

Mfg

Mastermind


----------



## Schischkoo (22. Januar 2015)

Also es lohnt sich mitlerweile definitiv wieder anzufangen, wenn es dir damals bereits spaß gemacht hat. Das Spiel ist locker mal um 300% im Endgame gewachsen. Ein Lohnenwerter erst Eindruck auch mal hier SWTOR: Rückkehr des Jedi-Ritters - ein Wiedereinstieg


----------

